# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  chiusura per mancata emissione dello scontrino

## kongio

Un po' di tempo fa avevo riportato su questo foruma la storia di un cliente il quale nel giro di una settimana ha ricevuto prima la visita della Agenzia e poi prima l'irrogazione delle sanzioni per l'omessa emissione (3 scontrini non emessi per un totale di 30euro) poi il giorno dopo il provvedimento di chiusura del negozio per 4 giorni. Sull'atto viene riportato la possibilità della definizione agevolata ed anche la possibilità di inibire le sanzioni accessorie con tale istituto - art. 16 Dlgs 472/1997. 
Per scrupolo, chiedo conferma alla DRE, la quale citandomi la circolare n. 23/1998 nega tale possibilità ed afferma che la sanzioni accessoria è di fatto inevitabile, poiché non si può impedire nemmeno con un ricorso in commissione tributaria. 
Nei fatti, data la tempestività degli atti, non siamo riusciti ad impedirne la chiusura.
Ad oggi, si è presentata la medesima situazione e memore del precedente vorrei in questo caso trovare una soluzione per evitare la chiusura.
Volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi si è già trovato in una situazione simile o anche solo un vostro parere sul caso.
grazie e saluti k.

----------


## Speedy

> Un po' di tempo fa avevo riportato su questo foruma la storia di un cliente il quale nel giro di una settimana ha ricevuto prima la visita della Agenzia e poi prima l'irrogazione delle sanzioni per l'omessa emissione (3 scontrini non emessi per un totale di 30euro) poi il giorno dopo il provvedimento di chiusura del negozio per 4 giorni. Sull'atto viene riportato la possibilità della definizione agevolata ed anche la possibilità di inibire le sanzioni accessorie con tale istituto - art. 16 Dlgs 472/1997. 
> Per scrupolo, chiedo conferma alla DRE, la quale citandomi la circolare n. 23/1998 nega tale possibilità ed afferma che la sanzioni accessoria è di fatto inevitabile, poiché non si può impedire nemmeno con un ricorso in commissione tributaria. 
> Nei fatti, data la tempestività degli atti, non siamo riusciti ad impedirne la chiusura.
> Ad oggi, si è presentata la medesima situazione e memore del precedente vorrei in questo caso trovare una soluzione per evitare la chiusura.
> Volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi si è già trovato in una situazione simile o anche solo un vostro parere sul caso.
> grazie e saluti k.

  La nuova sanzione sulla chiusura degli esercizi commerciali per un minimo di tre giorni è molto più restrittiva della precedente. Basta infatti la semplice contestazione e non l'accertamento definitivo e le irregolarità non devono essere differenziate nel tempo ma posso essere anche contestuali nello stesso giorno.
Non credo che tale situazione sia sanabile o ravvedibile.
Ciao

----------

